

Twitter API: Y U No respond fast & why - dnettem
http://dhruvbird.blogspot.com/2012/11/twitter-api-y-u-no-respond-fast-why.html
Possible Reasons on why the Twitter API times out, and what Twitter can do to make it better.
======
dnettem
Very Interesting Black Box Analysis on why the Twitter API is slow and what
Twitter can do to make it faster.

------
laxduncan
Y U No write title in coherent English?

